# Streamers That Remind You Of Phil, Only Not Shit



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 14, 2018)

My vote would be Aris/Avoidingthepuddle. Fat, has gout, slightly off-looking; but is competant at the games he plays (mostly), is funny, is self-aware, and is well liked enough companies fly him out to commentate tournaments on a regular basis.


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

All streamers are shit, why the fuck would I want to spend my life watching someone play a game when I could just as well play it?


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 15, 2018)

symantec said:


> All streamers are shit, why the fuck would I want to spend my life watching someone play a game when I could just as well play it?


If you broke and don't want to spend 60 bucks


----------



## symantec (Jan 15, 2018)

Dirt McGirt said:


> If you broke and don't want to spend 60 bucks


www.thepiratebay.org
www.newshosting.com
www.nzbgrabit.com
www.fitgirl-repacks.site

you're welcome


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Jan 15, 2018)

symantec said:


> www.thepiratebay.org
> www.newshosting.com
> www.nzbgrabit.com
> www.fitgirl-repacks.site
> ...


There's still plenty of people who don't know about piracy or get too spooked to do it. Or they're just lazy and probably throw on one of the top channels for a game to at least see what its about.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 15, 2018)

the whole Let's Play and streaming culture are cancer


----------



## Near (Jan 15, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> the whole Let's Play and streaming culture are cancer


This so much


----------



## PedoPhil (Jan 15, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> the whole Let's Play and streaming culture are cancer



I think theyre only useful for moments when you get stuck on a level and cant progress


----------



## DuckSucker (Jan 15, 2018)

symantec said:


> All streamers are shit, why the fuck would I want to spend my life watching someone play a game when I could just as well play it?


There are streamers that are actually entertaining and do interact with chat and their community and shit, sometimes playing games with them without doing what Phil does where he gets mad he isnt the star and cant control them.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 15, 2018)

The only notable thing about DSP is that he's shit, though.


----------



## Phoebe Cates (Jan 15, 2018)

Any of the other thousands of streamers on Twitch who are shit at games, beg for money and have massive tits.


----------



## DudeAbides (Jan 15, 2018)

Never really watched Twitch streamers. I do use the Lets Plays people do on Youtube to find things I need in a game at times for solutions for a boss fight.


----------



## Preferred Penne (Jan 16, 2018)

There's a few gaming streams I follow because they do silly shit that I like. I couldn't imagine sitting for hours and just watching someone play through a game.


----------



## PoopMagnet (Jan 16, 2018)

Streams always seemed like crap because it was this focus on the gamer, and not the game.  Lets Plays, the ones people put effort into and not just a camera or Unregistered Hypercam, were good depending on the game.  Streams and LPs today generally rely on either brand new and well known game titles or stupid physics games.  The good LPs were the ones of people playing obscure games or old PC titles that you maybe saw at a Babbage's but could never afford or find again.  Those are the ones that are interesting.

Just watching someone play the game is crap and boring, someone that actually presents the game and breaks down the game and it's mechanics are still interesting.


----------



## Done (Jan 16, 2018)

PoopMagnet said:


> Just watching someone play the game is crap and boring, someone that actually presents the game and breaks down the game and it's mechanics are still interesting.


It's for this reason I enjoy Aris's streams. He mostly covers Tekken and other fighting games, but he tends to do tutorials and analysis of the fighting systems.. Sajam and shujinkydink are also good for that.

Otherwise it's kinda boring tbh.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Jan 16, 2018)

obliviousbeard said:


> the whole Let's Play and streaming culture are cancer



Bacon_Mom is my waifu. Fight me IRL.


----------



## DudeAbides (Jan 16, 2018)

PoopMagnet said:


> Streams always seemed like crap because it was this focus on the gamer, and not the game.  Lets Plays, the ones people put effort into and not just a camera or Unregistered Hypercam, were good depending on the game.  Streams and LPs today generally rely on either brand new and well known game titles or stupid physics games.  The good LPs were the ones of people playing obscure games or old PC titles that you maybe saw at a Babbage's but could never afford or find again.  Those are the ones that are interesting.
> 
> Just watching someone play the game is crap and boring, someone that actually presents the game and breaks down the game and it's mechanics are still interesting.



          I have to agree , I love the ones who help you break down a boss battle. Like right now I'm playing Arkham Batman : Blackgate on Vita and I got to Penquin. The lets player I found actually was like , I'm gonna show you how to beat Penquin in like 5 minutes. I had struggled for like 30+ minutes and finally saw the simple way (which was pretty simple lol).


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Feb 12, 2018)

PoopMagnet said:


> Streams always seemed like crap because it was this focus on the gamer, and not the game.  Lets Plays, the ones people put effort into and not just a camera or Unregistered Hypercam, were good depending on the game.  Streams and LPs today generally rely on either brand new and well known game titles or stupid physics games.  The good LPs were the ones of people playing obscure games or old PC titles that you maybe saw at a Babbage's but could never afford or find again.  Those are the ones that are interesting.
> 
> Just watching someone play the game is crap and boring, someone that actually presents the game and breaks down the game and it's mechanics are still interesting.



And this is why DDRJake and Arumba are probably my favourites. They play a hard to learn genre (Grand Strat) but in every single campaign I have watched of them, they break down the game, explain their actions, whats going on behind the scenes, whats going to happen as a result etc. MrLlamaSC does the same with D2 whilst speedrunning it.

Watching someone play a game isn't interesting, unless its a game I cannot get (Northernlion playing Bloodborne since I'm PC, or as you said, older obscure title)


----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 13, 2018)

Other than people who stream a game because they're exceptionally good at it to a point where it's just inherently fun to watch, every single streamer is a total shitbird. They're insanely fake and annoying, their little donation noise goes off and they instantly look away from the game and start verbally fellating whatever child gave them $2's worth of bits, "Heeeeeeey thankyouforthe2dollars assblasta420 welcometothestream don'tforgettoclickthatfollowbuttonifyouenjoythestream" not even homeless people are this enthusiastic about $2 dude, you're pathetic.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Feb 13, 2018)

Visitor said:


> Other than people who stream a game because they're exceptionally good at it to a point where it's just inherently fun to watch, every single streamer is a total shitbird. They're insanely fake and annoying, their little donation noise goes off and they instantly look away from the game and start verbally fellating whatever child gave them $2's worth of bits, "Heeeeeeey thankyouforthe2dollars assblasta420 welcometothestream don'tforgettoclickthatfollowbuttonifyouenjoythestream" not even homeless people are this enthusiastic about $2 dude, you're pathetic.



That's honestly unnecessary generalized. What about good gamers who also thank their viewers for donations and subs? Since when is every single streamer who is not that good in games a "shitbird"? I know more then enough streamers who just have fun, have a great community and it's also fun to watch them because their personality is entertaining. Do you had a bad day?

However, here is the thing: It's polite to thank people who gift you something. It doesn't matter how much money there is involved. A gift is a gift. Nothing pathetic there.
Also it's generally accepted that streamers take money. So there is also no problem.

But I would agree on this little thing: Streamers shouldn't take 5 years for their "thank you" for every little cent. It interrupts the stream unnecessarily. But I have no idea what this has to do with this topic.

Personally 99% of my streamers are speedrunners. Yeah, I really like it when games get destroyed.


----------



## DX10 (Feb 13, 2018)

I prefer Text LP's now personally. They're a dying breed but they're usually more informative, and, to the point, comical. Being sat there having to blurt out whatever Fahny Cahntent you can come up with in the moment leads to it sounding like a poor-quality open mic night. Plus, some "roleplay" LP's are super fucking fun to read, like GuavaMoment's X-COM UFO Defense LP or Jerusalem's *amazing* San Andreas LP that manages to contextualize and expand upon all the extraneous bullshit like pizza delivery and bumhole bleaching you can do in San Andreas.


----------



## xAnonAnonX (Feb 13, 2018)

I finally have one, ironically his new gf.


----------



## OneDaySon (Feb 14, 2018)

I do think the whole "all streamers and lets players are fake shit" is kinda generalised. It's more the majority of popular modern streamers and lets players are. There are a ton of really good ones though, but they don't tend to be popular as they don't tend to play the latest game. They just do what they want. The best ones are the ones not doing it for money but for fun. As they play games they love and are really informed about what they're talking about. They usually only have like 1000 subscribers/followers and get around 100 views a video but still, they don't care, they're in it for the fun. Mynameisnotlilly was a cool one but he doesn't LP anymore. He did roleplaying games and fully roleplayed out his characters. In fact the majority of Youtubers that I watch (I don't really watch twitch streamers) are those kind of low subscriber/low view youtubers who'll roleplay out games like Classic Fallout or stuff like XCOM or play longer form story or strategy games. They're the ones I like, the ones that are pretty comfy to listen to over the loud, obnoxious "BIG YOOTOOBERS" playing the latest game as DSP would say.

But there are a ton of LPers who are shit at games like DSP, they just own it and run with it as the shitty LPer guy (which DSP should have done) or they may be shit at games, but they're there for the story. They play story heavy games anyways and their investment in the story makes up for their shitty gaming skills, which they mostly edit out their big fails anyways. Its just the generalised idea of a lets player or a streamer come from either the more popular ones, or the chicks with their tits out, or the sixteen year olds trying to be like the popular ones when that's generally not the whole spectrum of lets players and streamers. But hey, at least those guys respond to the chat without needing to donate.


----------



## Traditional Tet (Feb 17, 2018)

DarkSoulsPhil said:


> And this is why DDRJake and Arumba are probably my favourites.


DDRJake is fucking bae, but Arumba is a whiney little faggot who blocked all comment on YouTube because he couldn't take criticism over his shit HOI4 gameplay.


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

Traditional Tet said:


> DDRJake is fucking bae, but Arumba is a whiney little faggot who blocked all comment on YouTube because he couldn't take criticism over his shit HOI4 gameplay.


I thought it was because of EU4 and forts not working as they should. That was a good sperg out.


----------



## Lurkette (May 26, 2018)

This is almost two months old but it just popped up in my feed. Any idea if Phil heard about it? 

31k from one person, shit. And Crit even says, multiple times, to email him if he wants a refund. Good for him though, he's a funny, chill dude. Dunno if I'd give 31k to him specifically...but I don't have 31k to give so its a moot point.

What was the highest amount Phil ever got from one person? In a chunk I mean. Like, 1k from Vidar?


----------



## DarkSoulsPhil (May 26, 2018)

Lurkette said:


> This is almost two months old but it just popped up in my feed. Any idea if Phil heard about it?
> 
> 31k from one person, shit. And Crit even says, multiple times, to email him if he wants a refund. Good for him though, he's a funny, chill dude. Dunno if I'd give 31k to him specifically...but I don't have 31k to give so its a moot point.
> 
> What was the highest amount Phil ever got from one person? In a chunk I mean. Like, 1k from Vidar?



Maximillian received a 10k donation one time.
Max: 'wtf? is this for real? because I can give a refund no problem'
Donator: 'it was meant to be 1k but it was an error, just keep it anyway'
Max: 'are you sure? i can even give back 9k since it was a mistake'
Donator: 'nah its all good, keep it'

I've legit never seen a guy be that willing to give money back in an industry which is notorious for sucking up every last donation from their fan base and stop paying attention to them past the thank you message. Not to mention a donation that big.

Biggest I've seen Phil get is 1k from Vidar and the Santa donation during Phils Christmas stream.


----------

